# "Karjalanpiirakka" (Like Rice Pie)



## fts93 (Sep 1, 2011)

Have your country own version of this Finnish traditional recipe?

 
That is very simple recipe, but i heard that these are known only in Finland and somewhere in Russia. In Finland we eat this traditional with egg butter (only egg and butter mixed)

In Finland Recipe is kind of this(or i made it with this recipe)

2dl Cold water
Salt 
And about 300g rye flour

1. Just mix those ingredients and then knead it so u get elastic dough
2. Then roll it and u get about 3-5cm wide pole and cut it like 17-20 same size piece.
3. Spread some flour on the table and take one piece and roll it oval form. (It must be thin)

Then u just make Rice Porridge(traditional Christmas food in Finland)

Simmering should be done very slowly, using the lowest heat possible. This yields the best result: A velvety smooth porridge which is neither thick or watery. It should be just pourable in consistency, not stiff or lumpy. (I Copy this recipe for one website, but because u put that porridge on your dough, u want this be little bit stiffier than normal.

300ml Water
150ml Short grain Rice
700ml Whole Milk

Use a special porridge saucepan or a saucepan with an extra thick bottom to prevent the porridge from burning on the bottom.

Bring water to the boil in the saucepan. Add the rice and cook, stirring, until water is wholly absorbed in it.

Add the milk and bring the mixture to the boil again, stirring frequently.

Lower the heat to minimum, cover the pan with lid and simmer for about 40 to 60 minutes, or until the rice and milk have thickened into a soft-textured, velvety smooth porridge. Stir every now and then to prevent the porridge from burning on the bottom or forming a skin on the surface. Season with a little salt, sugar and a pat of butter.

5. Heat your oven 275`c degrees

6. Add that Porridge on your dough little bit and now i cant explain how u need to wrinkle this dough but u can look to that picture and hope u make good pies. (These are very famous in Finland)

(Sorry if u dont understand, that is first recipe which i write in English and sorry that these font change!)


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

*** Note the pressed indented ridges are done by the backside of a spoon ... Just press the dough prior to going into oven, to form ridges as if making a seal ...

The appetiser in the photo resembles " Empanadas " which are quite similar in appearance, however, stuffed with a variety of interiors ... ( Argentina, Mexico and Spain, amongst other countries in Central and South America ) ... Each country referenced prepares their dough differently however, some making their empanadas with a crispy type finish and others with a softer texture and still others with an egg brushed finish. In Galicia, Spain there is Empanada Gallega, which is filled with tuna, onion, tomato sauce and herbs. In Buenos Aries, many of these pastry filled empanadas are filled with ground beef and a combination of vegetables or ground beef and chili peppers. The art of wrapping food hails from  the Greeks who have been filling their spinach pies and grape leaves since time memorial. Though I have never been to Russia, in N.Y.C. I had some type of potato filled dumplings at the Russian Tea Room Restaurant --- and  in Stockholm, Sweden where my maternal aunt had resided many years, I had eaten herring in cream, which filled pastry boats. 

Another culture which is quite well known for an empanada type pastry is India, and a well known one is  called a Samosa, and moreover, there is another one, filled with cheese, called Paneer however,  Could be the Portuguese as they are quite astute with their baking rituals and had travelled to Goa, India and the East Indies --- and thus, other parts of Asia. China´s Dim Sim though not a pastry, is a dumpling filled with stuffings and what they call Chinese Bread, also is sort of on this " dough " creation  with fillings. Globalisation.  

Margcata.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

In shape they resemble some versions of Cornish pasties - but they  are traditionally filled with beef, onion, potato and Swede (rutabaga). Cornish miners exported their dish to various South American countries where they mined and in the USA, too (I think Michigan and other areas), and the fillings changed to reflect the differing cuisines in the countries.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Filled pastries had derived from India and Central Asia in the 10th century, thus, Marco Polo ( 1250 ), The Portuguese via Vasco di Gama and the Spaniards, especially the Galicians  brought them over to Argentina and Central America ... Globalisation. Since Finland borders Russia on the east, and they have a potato filled pastry called Perogins, they are literally known world wide --- each country adopting their own style of dough and products to fill the pastries. British Guyana, South America could certainly had been an influence in reference to Cornish Pasties.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I think trying to trace the origins of filled pastries makes as much sense as tracing the origins of bread.  People had grain, ground it, mixed with water and baked it.  Probably it was done all over the world at the same time.  Same with filled pastries.  We don't need to trace them to china, i'm sure they were everywhere. 

Even the marco polo story of pasta being brought by him to italy is clearly false, since there is a recipe (written) for pasta in a medieval cookbook that pre-dates Marco Polo.  What did we expect - some people kneaded flour and water and baked it, others tossed it in boiling water! 

It's interesting, fts, that this resembles a rice pie made in the area near Lucca where my parents come from - the filling is almost the same, the crust slightly different, and the form was more of an open-faced pie.  But i bet it tastes similar.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

You are right, Siduri.  Mind you, I would find it EXTREMELY hard to believe that Cornish housewives were influenced by south America, considering how long pasties have been eaten, to almost the same recipe.....!


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

Egypt is key historic culture in ref to proven evidence, that empanadas or pastry filled patties or pies stuffed with veg. and meat or game etcetra, and then the Greeks and Romans, thus, Spain bringing to Las Americas and the Romans probably through Europe ...


----------

